# Boot issues



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's more than likely the insole the stock one is a cheap piece of foam that does nothing.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's more than likely the insole the stock one is a cheap piece of foam that does nothing.


:thumbsup:this^ I would also look into going to a boot fitter that knows what he's doing and won't charge out the ass. Hopefully you don't need custom insoles.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's more than likely the insole the stock one is a cheap piece of foam that does nothing.


What are some good insoles? Ive tried various ones in the past (arch supports also) and they have always made my feet hurt worse. I've always had foot problems somedays I can barely ride but majority of the time its managable. Got the new capo binding last year and having a more padded foot bed and ankle strap plus canting has helped emensly. I also got fitted better for my new boots this year so I'm hopping that helps also.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I ride 100% custom for snowboarding.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I ride 100% custom for snowboarding.


I dont get that LOL. Do you mean Burton Custom everything? Or everything is custom fitted for you?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Actually I meant that I have everything built specifically for me from binding screws up to boards. Fuck having mass produced crap I can't be associated with you peons.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Actually I meant that I have everything built specifically for me from binding screws up to boards. Fuck having mass produced crap I can't be associated with you peons.


This. All of this. Oh wait I actually WILL be riding a board completely designed by me next year... oops.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Nivek said:


> This. All of this. Oh wait I actually WILL be riding a board completely designed by me next year... oops.


How about me?!?

Can I Haz 0ne?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

blunted_nose said:


> How about me?!?
> 
> Can I Haz 0ne?


Nope. Me and one other.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wait you making me a board as a house warming gift? So kind!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Wait you making me a board as a house warming gift? So kind!


Actually there will be 3 colors in the base, so there might just end up being 3 made...


----------

